# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Vendo Mangueras para Riego por Goteo Nuevas

## miguelbentin

A la venta, mangueras marca Metzerplas, nuevas.  
Manguera de 16mm con goteros autocompensados Vardid de 0.8lt x hr cada 0.4m, 1530 rollos, para 120 has de esparrago con doble manguera.  
Manguera de 16mm con goteros autocompensados Vardid de 1.6lt x hr cada 0.4m, 192 rollos, para 45 has (6 x 4) con doble manguera. 
Las estamos vendiendo a un precio muy por debajo del valor de mercado. Consultas aqui o al 109*3392. 
Saludos,Temas similares: Descarga RILO gratis: Programa para diseño de sist. de riego por goteo Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Vendo Accesorios y Mangueras de Riego c/ goteros autocompensados cada 0.40m caudal 0.8l/h

----------

